
Running BBS Door Games on Windows 10 with GameSrv and DOSBox - Fjolsvith
https://www.hanselman.com/blog/RunningBBSDoorGamesOnWindows10WithGameSrvDOSBoxPlusTelnetFunWithWSL.aspx
======
Fjolsvith
Previous discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16210600](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16210600)

